# Getting a hold of crypts ....



## Svante (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey guys!

I used to post in this forum a couple of years ago, 2 or three or so I believe 

Anyways, My entire collection of crypts got eaten by a little bug about 2 years ago, when moving them into a larger greenhouse ......... I'd have kicked the guy who was owning the greenhouse's ass if it wasn't for the fact he was my teacher at the moment ....

So, now I've started to think, maybe, I should try to get hold of some crypts and start up a little emersed set-up again ... Would anyone be interested in supplying me with plants for these? For payment of course 

I'd much like to try out C. minima again if someone has it, I really liked that one. Allso, if anyone has C. cordata "rosanervig" I'd REALLY be interested!

Most common crypts I could get via some online shop, but the rare ones are mostly found out in peoples homes, spread out across the world ...

If you have anything you feel like sharing, post here, or even better, e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Email sent...


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

PM sent


----------

